# Wx forecast: 80F deg with chance of snow



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2014)

I kid you not: http://goo.gl/QSmegc

High today should be 80 °F. Low tonight of 34 °F. Chance of snow tomorrow with 1/2-inch accumulation (original prediction 1-2 inches).

Yeah, my town really is the home of, "Don't like the weather? Give it an hour."


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, and I just washed winter off the car yesterday...


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 11, 2014)

Central Europe here, weekend forecast - Friday sunny, 16 °C (about 60 °F), Sunday snow


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2014)

St. Peters?! I just got back from St. Peters a minute ago! I'm in Des Peres.


----------

